# Have you ever heard of doing this to watermelon?



## whole milk (Apr 17, 2008)

I was chatting with a friend from Taiwan this afternoon and he says that in Tainwan his family used to buy a large watermellon, cut a hole in the top, and afix a bottle of vodka to it untill it all drained into the mellon.  The next day they'd eat it and, acording to him, the watermellon absorbed all the liquor.  

If that's possible I was thinking that might be nice with a good wine or a wine and rum mixture.  

Has anyone ever tried this?  Even if you haven't what kind of liquids do you think would work well?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2008)

No, I haven't, but it sounds interesting. I would just caution against mixing liquors - wine and liquor, wine and beer, beer and liquor. In my experience (mostly way back in college!), this leads to a hangover much more often than drinking from one of those categories. and I'm talking about drink-size portions of each, not something like sangria, where a couple tablespoons of brandy are added to a bottle of wine. HTH.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 17, 2008)

Why waist good product, vodka is great straight.


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2008)

We used to do this all the time. I have used vodka, rum, and grain alcohol. Experiment and try different liquors to see what you like best.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe I could jam one of those airplane bottles in an orange?


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 17, 2008)

We use to do this all the time in the summer.  We would use regular vodka, but the flavor vodka's might work well.  I have no idea about the wine.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 17, 2008)

I though that was the oldest trick in the book...

Used to do it every Friday, for Saturday night parties. Everclear is a thing of beauty, or your worst nightmare.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty common as you can see, Milk, even here in America.
I first saw it done on an old Gomer Pyle episode, then fifteen years later it was a staple on campouts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Maybe I could jam one of those airplane bottles in an orange?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 17, 2008)

great for a summer party just make sure people know that the melon is spiked LOL

The point of using vodka or everclear is that the flavor sort of dissapears into the fruit. stronger flavord liquor like rum or whiskey would overwhelm the watermelon I think.....

This trick works especially good if you make melon balls with it... great little  refreshing poppable shots YUM


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> great for a summer party just make sure people know that the melon is spiked LOL
> 
> The point of using vodka or everclear is that the flavor sort of dissapears into the fruit. stronger flavord liquor like rum or whiskey would overwhelm the watermelon I think.....
> 
> This trick works especially good if you make melon balls with it... great little refreshing poppable shots YUM


 
Would it slightly freeze?  You could make one of those thingy's you scrape with a spoon.  Like a slushy.....can't think of the name.


----------



## middie (Apr 17, 2008)

people do it all the time here. and i mean they've done it for years !!! 
it's not for me though. i don't like anything alcoholic anymore.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz - I think if you added a little regular liquid of some sort it would be possible.  I make a bourbon slush, that uses frozen orange juice, tea, and bourbon.  I think there are a few more ingredients in it, but I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Would it slightly freeze? You could make one of those thingy's you scrape with a spoon. Like a slushy.....can't think of the name.


 
Granita?....

Of course in Philly we perfer our woodermelon flavored wooderice


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Would it slightly freeze?  You could make one of those thingy's you scrape with a spoon.  Like a slushy.....can't think of the name.



Are you referring to sorbet?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Apr 17, 2008)

Old college party favorite....


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 17, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> Granita?....
> 
> Of course in Philly we perfer our woodermelon flavored wooderice


 
Yeah, lol, a granita. 

Good thing my mowt wuz empty or da woodermelon wooda been all over da monitor.


----------



## whole milk (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, I love granita's!  I always make them in the summer with white wine.  
yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm

Had no idea about the mellon.  To get an idea about how well the flavours fit do you think I can make mellon ball and  have them  sit in various mixtures to get the same effect?  Would the mellon balls absorb the liquor?


----------



## crono760 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've also heard of people putting the melon (with the vodka inside) into the freezer, then taking it out a week later 

Mike


----------



## Calya (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah the watermelon absorbs the vodka very well. Sometimes we put melon liqueur in it along with the vodka so it is more Melon tasting. Very yummy.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Maybe I could jam one of those airplane bottles in an orange?


 


Or a strawberry & an eyedropper.

Check this out:

How to Make a Vodka Watermelon - wikiHow

Maybe a few mini melons w a different drink in each one i.e. (cheap)champagne?, rum? tequilla?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

What?  You thought I was kidding?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> What?  You thought I was kidding?


 
Can I haz it?


----------



## miniman (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this not a waste of a watermelon or an orange?


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2008)

Why would it be a waste miniman? It is a recipe just like anything else. You are not ruining the fruit by doing this.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

It would be a waste of some good booze if it didn't work.  I 'jammed' it in there Friday.  I'm going to try to make a parfait with it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 20, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> Granita?....
> 
> Of course in Philly we perfer our woodermelon flavored wooderice




Ha! Too funny. We just watched "Dave and Dave Eat PA" on PBS and they had some wooder ice. We never heard of that on the west end of the state. Here we just call it Italian Ice. And we have an Ice Ball guy (Gus and YaYa's) down the street. But I gotsa get me some Philly Wooderice. 

Come to think of it, a woodermelon wooderice with some Vodka sounds yum.
Jeenks can you fit a little bottle of Schnapps in there, too?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Jeenks can you fit a little bottle of Schnapps in there, too?


 
Ummm...probobly.  Maybe Santa will put one of those in my stocking next year.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 21, 2008)

hey how did it work out? ... im thinking Phillies game


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 21, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> hey how did it work out? ... im thinking Phillies game


 
If you mean the orange, I was out of vanilla ice cream for the parfait. (which means it's a more potent citrus now-lol)

Maybe tonight.


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 21, 2008)

works great with one of those flavor injectors as well... works much faster. lol. 

Also works in reverse as well... take an old glass liquor bottle and cut up pretty much any kind of fruit (my favorite was always canteloupe) and fill the bottle about 2/3 full, then funnel in some vodka, close the top tightly, and shove it in the freezer.  Periodic testing and sampling will give you the right amount of time  to keep it in there.  Usually a week or does it... then strain out the fruit, and there ya go...flavored vodka


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 21, 2008)

Done it lots of times...and it always works just fine.  The reason for the vodka is that you don't change the flavour of the watermelon that way.  Would you really want a wine falvoured watermelon?


----------



## sattie (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright alright alright!  I got me a mini melon!  I'll let ya know how it turns out!!!!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Apr 25, 2008)

whole milk said:


> I was chatting with a friend from Taiwan this afternoon and he says that in Tainwan his family used to buy a large watermellon, cut a hole in the top, and afix a bottle of vodka to it untill it all drained into the mellon.  The next day they'd eat it and, acording to him, the watermellon absorbed all the liquor.
> 
> If that's possible I was thinking that might be nice with a good wine or a wine and rum mixture.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this?  Even if you haven't what kind of liquids do you think would work well?


Yes I have tried it, and it is beautiful but very very strong ( for me any way ), But I also loved it with Malibu and also Bacardi, not at the same time though (WHoooo), its a great after dinner refresher, (If u can call it that) gets a lot of people talking.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yes, this was dangerous college stuff ... bad college student ... no fruit was safe!


----------



## sattie (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL AMS!!!!  Ok, one complaint, my vodka keeps leaking out around the funnel!  Do I keep pouring it in until it is all absorbed?


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, I am ashamed to admit we didn't notice leakage ... we used straws to prevent that ...


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 28, 2008)

since you're gonna cut it up anyway, just use an ice cream scoop to make a bowl in the watermelon and fill er up!!  refill a few times a day....


----------

